# Where can I find the AAP stance on Babywise?



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I think it's the only thing that would work on the people I work with...

Today one of the girls was complaining that her 1 1/2 year old who is generally a really easy baby but when he gets frustrated, he throws toys, food, etc.

One of the other girls gave her the little anectdote that her neighbor just bought Babywise to deal with her 13 month old twins and that when they threw food on the floor, they whacked their hands with a wooden spoon (isn't this somehow considered abuse). They only had to do it 3 times and it worked is how she put it.

I keep my mouth shut b/c I don't have my child yet and because I know that my ideals are considered evil around here (you know the liberal, breastfeeding, non spanking ideals...yep, super evil).

But at the same time, the thought of that sweet baby boy even possibly being hit with a wooden spoon...that breaks my heart! Even if you spank (ick!) how on earth can you justify hitting a baby??????? I feel like I have to show them something...and the AAP would probably work better than anything along the lines of my belief system...

They did make a statement against Babywise didn't they?


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Here is a good anti-ezzo website with a lot of links. I know the AAP made a statement against the feeding recommendations of Ezzo but I don't know if they've said anything about discipline recommendations.

http://www.ezzo.info/


----------



## sntm (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is the abstract from an AAP guideline to discipline that would apply. I can email a copy if you want -- just PM me with your email address.

Quote:

Full Text of: Pediatrics, Volume 101(4) Part 1 of 2.April 1998.723-728

Pediatrics
(C) American Academy of Pediatrics, 1998. All Rights Reserved.

----------------------------------------------
Volume 101(4) Part 1 of 2 April 1998 pp 723-728
----------------------------------------------

Guidance for Effective Discipline
[American Academy of Pediatrics]

COMMITTEE ON PSYCHOSOCIAL ASPECTS OF CHILD AND FAMILY HEALTH, 1997 TO 1998.

----------------------------------------------

Outline

ABSTRACT
DEVELOPMENTAL APPROACH TO DISCIPLINE
STRATEGIES FOR EFFECTIVE DISCIPLINE

Promoting Optimal Parent-Child Relationships and Reinforcing Positive Behaviors
Rewarding Desirable or Effective Behaviors
Reducing and Eliminating Undesirable Behavior
Time-Out or Removal of Privileges

PUNISHMENT

Verbal Reprimands
Corporal Punishment

RECOMMENDATIONS

The Pediatrician's Role
Specific Physician Activities

SUPPLEMENTARY INFORMATION
REFERENCES

----------------------------------------------

ABSTRACT

When advising families about discipline strategies, pediatricians should use a
comprehensive approach that includes consideration of the parent-child
relationship, reinforcement of desired behaviors, and consequences for negative
behaviors. Corporal punishment is of limited effectiveness and has potentially
deleterious side effects. The American Academy of Pediatrics recommends that
parents be encouraged and assisted in the development of methods other than
spanking for managing undesired behavior.


----------



## erikanorth (Sep 27, 2002)

In Canada, that is illegal. It is illegal to spank a child under 2 or to ever use anything other than a hand (this is a new law--unfortunately, it doesn't go far enough







).You could always lead them to www.askdrsears.com for some alternatives.


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

My DD started throwing food last weekend, she did it about 3 times, I did something different each time (ignored it, told her not to, and removing her bowl out of reach i think) and she stopped. I didn't stop her, she just forgot about it. Maybe with the AAP stuff, tell them this anecdote, and offer that if they get out the spoon for every passing whimsy during toddlerhood they'll be hitting a lot and creating fear, and still coming across something new each week which would pass in a similar time frame anyway.


----------

